# Roy's Fly Shop in Corpus Christi (New Items)



## cbroutfitters (Mar 21, 2010)

New in the Roy's Fly Shop
-Echo 3 Fly Rods
-Echo Edge Fly Rods
-Arctic Fox (Many Colors)
-Finnish Raccoon (Many Colors)

Coming Soon
-EP Streamer Brush with w/o Micro Legs (many colors and two sizes)
-EP Crustaceous Brush (easy way to make crab patterns and crab bodies)

Extensive fly selection for surf, bass, flats and offshore! Lots of new patterns and re-organized to be more shopper friendly!

Many items currently on sale including discounted rods, combos, tying materials and bench furniture! Come check it out!


----------

